# aktuelle erfahrungen mit XGL

## trikolon

hallo.

ich würde gerne ein paar aktuelle erfahrungen bezüglich XGL von leuten die es benutzen erfahren da ich mit dem gedanken spiele xorg runter zu schmeissen und XGL zu verwenden da es mir doch recht gut aus dem demovideo gefällt.

was mich interessiert ist, wie stabil läuft es, wie schnell im vergleich zu xorg + kde, wie ausgereift ist es und würdet ihr es jetzt schon empfehlen? 

ich habe mir ein paar artikel hier um forum bezüglich XGL durchgelese, aber möchte lieber ein paar erfahrungen aus erste hand mit der aktuellen version haben.

danke schon mal.

gruß Trikolon

----------

## dakjo

Also XGL ist absolut high experimentiel. Das zeug ist nicht zu verwenden.

Mal läuft es 1-2 Stunden durch. Mal raucht es schon beim starten ab.

Die ATI-Treiber erledigen dann noch den rest.

Also für mich nicht zu verwenden.

Und schneller ist das bestimmt nicht. Ein Video mit mplayer abgespielt verbraucht fast 90% CPU waeren das geliche video auf gleicher HW nur 5% braucht.

Ist  zwar schoen anzusehen aber nicht für den täglichen bedarf geeignet.

[/meine erfahrung]

----------

## c_m

Teste es doch selbst aus:

Unser Lehrer hatte neulich mal eine Kororaa LiveCD dabei mit XGL.

Lief hier auf nem FSC Notebook einwandfrei (i915). Allerdings konnten wir keinen Dauertest machen.

----------

## energyman76b

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> hallo.
> 
> ich würde gerne ein paar aktuelle erfahrungen bezüglich XGL von leuten die es benutzen erfahren da ich mit dem gedanken spiele xorg runter zu schmeissen und XGL zu verwenden da es mir doch recht gut aus dem demovideo gefällt.
> 
> was mich interessiert ist, wie stabil läuft es, wie schnell im vergleich zu xorg + kde, wie ausgereift ist es und würdet ihr es jetzt schon empfehlen? 
> ...

 

du kannst Xorg nicht runterschmeißen. Xgl braucht das.

Ansonsten - wenn es läuft, läuft es, aber das nächste update kann dich in einen Alptraum stürzen. Davon abgesehen, daß es manchmal nach einigen Stunden entsetzlich lahm wird.

----------

## mrsteven

X.org 7.1 bringt AIGLX mit, welches im Prinzip die gleichen Effekte wie XGL ermöglicht.

Ich persönlich benutze keines der beiden beschleunigten Systeme: Zum Einrichten von XGL bin ich zu faul und X.org 7.1 (für AIGLX) ist mir zu unstabil.

----------

## .maverick

Bei mir funktionierte es völlig problemlos, mehrere Stunden am Stück ohne irgendwelche Abstürze. (Es gab nur (selten) einen Graphikfehler, bei dem die Schriften komisch verwaschen waren)

Aber seit dem letzten Update sagt mir Compiz, GLX_EXT_texture_to_pixmap sei nicht da. Ich bin mir zwar relativ sicher, dass es dazu ne einfache Lösung gibt, in aber zu faul.

Wie dem auch sei, so instabil wie hier gesagt war es, als es noch lief, bei mir nicht. Nur 3D-Spiele sind mit Xgl sehr experimentell, aber mit xgame geht das auch (allein dafür brauchst du schon den Xorg-Server).

Da ich eine nVidia Graphikkarte hab, konnte ich es noch nicht mit AIGLX vergleichen.

----------

## franzf

Laufen tut es bei mir auch nicht schlecht.

Nur frisst XGL bei mir Unmengen CPU und Speicher... liegt wohl daran dass XGL nicht mit Hardware-Beschleunigung läuft sondern auf MESA inderect rendering.

 *glxinfo | grep render wrote:*   

> direct rendering: No
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 6600 GT/PCI/SSE2
> 
> 

 

Oops, oder doch nicht... Gestern abend wars aber noch so. Naja, auf alle Fälle läuft es oft nicht ganz flüssig.

Ich warte auf nvidia-9XXX-Treiber, dass ich keine Software-GLX_EXT_render_from_pixmap mehr brauch  :Very Happy: 

Und zwei Punkte die mich momentan nerven:

1) Meine ganzen (oder viele) KDE-shortcuts wurden überschrieben, so z.B. F12 -> yakuake, [Alt]+F2 -> Schnellstarter, die beiden wichtigsten, die mich immer wieder auf die Palme bringen.

2) Es gibt zum Glück nun eigene Config-Apps für Compiz, so dass man nicht mehr auf gconf angewiesen ist. Somit fallen die Gnome-Abhängigkeiten weg. Zudem sind sie schöner und übersichtlicher. (Ich verwende compiz-quinnstorm + cgwd + csm + compiz-manager).

NUR: Zum Starten von compiz war die Option --replace gconf schon praktisch. Diese geht mir ab für die neue Umgebung / finde sie nicht. Ich hab dafür gconf (das Plugin existiert ja auch gar nicht mehr) durch eine Liste (z.B. cube, rotate, usw) ersetzt.

Problem dann aber: Wenn ich als User an den zu ladenden Plugins was änder muss ich nach einem neuen Login erst den WM neu laden...

Meine Frage deshalb: gibt es dafür ein passendes Plugin? (Also, ganz ohne --replace gehts ja nicht, dann ist bei mir gar kein WM geladen  :Sad: )

Thx

Franz

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Also wie dakjo geschrieben hat ist XGL ja noch experimentel. Ich hatte XGL mal getestet als Hanno sein Overlay rausgebracht hatte und da war es für mich wirklich noch unbenutzbar. Bei allen Effekten ne extrem hohe CPU-Last, Abstürze usw. Vor gut zwei Wochen habe ich mal wieder ne aktuelle Version installiert uns siehe da, es hat sich ganz schön viel getan. Ich habe hier jetzt KDE zusammen mit XGL, compiz und dem gnome-window-decorator laufen und das Ganze, ist meiner Meinung nach, jetzt echt benutzbar geworden. Bisher kein einziger Absturz und die CPU-Last ist auch wesentlich geringer worden. Das die ganzen Effekte trotzdem noch ne gewisse CPU-Last erzeugen sollte aber klar sein. Ein Manko ist z.B. das Videos bei mir jetzt als Vollbild ruckeln wie blöde. Sonst bin ich aber mit der Leistung bei meinem Athlon XP 2400, 1 GB und Nvidia 4600 vollkommen zufrieden.

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

@s.hase:

Nach welcher Anleitung bist du vorgegangen?

Tobi

----------

## GeYe

also ich habe eine NVIDIA-Karte 6800 LE und einen Pentium 4 und teste XGL schon sehr lange, vor allem die im ~x86 Arch von den entsprechenden Overlays die es mittlerweile gibt und es funktioniert tadellos. Die erste Einrichtung ist etwas hart und hin und wieder geht bei einem neuen Update etwas schief, aber ansonsten bin ich hoch zufrieden. 

Es läuft auch bei mir zumindestens sehr stabil und die Zeiten von hoher CPU-Belastung sind meiner Meinung nach schon längst vorbei (es kann vielleicht an alten Grafikkarten liegen).

Natürlich vieles sind Spielereien (Transparenz, etc...), aber es gibt auch wirklich sinvolle Sachen, wie z.B. F12-Taste, wo alle geöffneten Fenster zusammen angezeigt werden (verkleinert, so dass jedes Fenster mit Inhalt sichtbar ist) und man dann auf ein Fenster klickt und dieses in den Vordergrund kommt mit der ursprünglichen Größe, etc...

Auf meinem Laptop mit ziemlich alter ATI-Grafikkarte habe ich es aber leider nicht zum laufen bekommen  :Sad: .

Also ich denke für Leute mit "neueren" vor allem NVIDIA-Karten ist es mit Sicherheit mal was neues.

----------

## franzf

 *GeYe wrote:*   

> Natürlich vieles sind Spielereien (Transparenz, etc...), aber es gibt auch wirklich sinvolle Sachen, wie z.B. F12-Taste, wo alle geöffneten Fenster zusammen angezeigt werden (verkleinert, so dass jedes Fenster mit Inhalt sichtbar ist) und man dann auf ein Fenster klickt und dieses in den Vordergrund kommt mit der ursprünglichen Größe, etc...

 

Das ist mit Sicherheit ein schönes Feature. Aber ich will meine F12 für yakuake. Das bin ich so gewohnt, und es geht anders immer wieder in die Hose. Ist einfach in Fleisch und Blut... Ebenso [Alt]+F2...

Wenn es dir nur um das erwähnte Feature geht:

```
emerge kompose
```

[win]+[tab] macht genau das gleiche. Nur wird hier mit Screenies der Fenster gearbeitet anstelle von live-GL-gerenderten Effekten, funktioniert aber auch tadellos  :Smile: 

Leider merk ich grad dass videos immer noch in die Hose gehen (bei mir). Ich kann kaffeine, mit gepaustem Video aus der Taskleiste geholt, nicht verschieben... Gibt nur Schlieren und vom Fenster ist nur noch Brei zu sehen (aber auch nur wenn gerade andere Fenster maximiert sind).

Außerdem ist bei Kaffeine die ganze KDE-Gui zerstört (ala Fernseher-Störbild, Video-Bereich ist i.O.), wenn das Fenster ein- und wieder ausgerollt wird, was ich wirklich oft und gerne mache (also einrollen, nicht zerstören  :Very Happy: ).

Apropos Fensterroller: Man kann Fenster nicht unten aus dem Bild schieben, es stoppt (denke das hat mit dem Cube zu tun). Wenn das Fenster nun eingerollt ist merkt sich compiz scheinbar die Größe vom ausgerollten Fenster und lässt mich die Titelleiste nicht weiter nach unten schieben als wie es mit dem ausgerollten Fenster möglich ist  :Sad: 

Ich denke heute Abend muss XGL wieder dem normalen X weichen.

----------

## s.hase

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> @s.hase:
> 
> Nach welcher Anleitung bist du vorgegangen?
> 
> Tobi

 

Also ich habe einfach das HowTo aus dem Gentoo-Wiki genommen: http://gentoo-wiki.com/XGL

Das ist zwar stellenweise etwas durcheinander wegen der zwei unterschiedlichen Overlays, aber mit etwas gesundem Menschenverstand bekommt man die Installation schon hin. Danach habe ich nur noch die Anweisungen für das Starten über KDM befolgt und fertig.

Bin jetzt gerade am Umstellen auf das andere Overlay weil ich die ganzen Gnome-Pakete wieder runterhaben will und cgwd nutzen möchte.

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Bin jetzt gerade am Umstellen auf das andere Overlay weil ich die ganzen Gnome-Pakete wieder runterhaben will und cgwd nutzen möchte. 

 

Ich will den Gnome Kram auch nicht haben, dachte aber, der wäre unerlässlich...

Welches andere Overlay meinst du?

Tobi

----------

## dave87

Hi. 

Ich hab hier auf amd64 mit ner Radeon X200m auch Xgl laufen.

Sieht nett aus, und läuft ganz gut.

Allerdings mit Firefox 2.0_beta2 hab ich, solange Xgl läuft, massive Probleme mit schwarzen Flächen, seltsamen Grafikfehlern, alle paar Stunden hängt sich alles auf.

Ansonsten noch nervend ist, das Conky nachdem Start nur kurz aufblinkt und dann anscheinend *unter* dem Hintergrundbild liegt, da ich es jedesmal killen und neustarten muss.

Ebenfalls zieht Xgl hier ziemlich Leistung, was aber imho auch an der fehlenden Hardwarebeschleunigung liegen könnte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apropos Fensterroller: Man kann Fenster nicht unten aus dem Bild schieben, es stoppt (denke das hat mit dem Cube zu tun). Wenn das Fenster nun eingerollt ist merkt sich compiz scheinbar die Größe vom ausgerollten Fenster und lässt mich die Titelleiste nicht weiter nach unten schieben als wie es mit dem ausgerollten Fenster möglich ist 
> 
> 

 

Selbes Problem hab ich auch.

----------

## GeYe

Also zumindestens zu den Problemen mit den Mediaplayern aller Art und einer zerstörten Oberfläche, hilft es die Pakte ohne xv zu kompilieren Sprich USE="-xv". 

Zu vielen Sachen gibt es aber auch im Wiki einige Informationen und wie gesagt mein XGL läuft wunderbar und ich bin auch begeistert von den Spielereien. Ich meine es ist schon genial wenn man laufende Videos auch unter ALT+Tab oder wenn man beim Selektieren eines Fensters über ALT+TAB erkennt, wie die einzelnen Fenster leicht in den Vordergrund gefaded werden. Nicht zu sprechen von den schönen Themes, die es z.B. mit dem CGWD-Paket gibt.

----------

## dave87

 *dave87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Apropos Fensterroller: Man kann Fenster nicht unten aus dem Bild schieben, es stoppt (denke das hat mit dem Cube zu tun). Wenn das Fenster nun eingerollt ist merkt sich compiz scheinbar die Größe vom ausgerollten Fenster und lässt mich die Titelleiste nicht weiter nach unten schieben als wie es mit dem ausgerollten Fenster möglich ist 
> ...

 

Ok Problem solved.  :Smile: 

Das hab ich gemacht:

In CSM unter Move Windows:

Bei Constrain Y to top of screen und Constrain Y to bottom müssen die Häkchen weg

Dann Beenden und compiz und cgwd neustarten.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NUR: Zum Starten von compiz war die Option --replace gconf schon praktisch. Diese geht mir ab für die neue Umgebung / finde sie nicht. Ich hab dafür gconf (das Plugin existiert ja auch gar nicht mehr) durch eine Liste (z.B. cube, rotate, usw) ersetzt.
> 
> Problem dann aber: Wenn ich als User an den zu ladenden Plugins was änder muss ich nach einem neuen Login erst den WM neu laden...
> ...

 

Teste mal 

```
 compiz --replace dbus csm &
```

oder 

```
 dbus-launch compiz --replace dbus csm & 
```

Quelle

----------

## s.hase

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Bin jetzt gerade am Umstellen auf das andere Overlay weil ich die ganzen Gnome-Pakete wieder runterhaben will und cgwd nutzen möchte.  
> 
> Ich will den Gnome Kram auch nicht haben, dachte aber, der wäre unerlässlich...
> 
> Welches andere Overlay meinst du?
> ...

 

Das "portage-xgl" Overlay. Einfach compiz-quinnstorm mit USE="-gnome" emergen und cgwd als Decorator nutzen (wie steht alles in dem HowTo im wiki). Auf gconf und den ganzen Gnome-Rest kann man dann auch verzichten.

Yakuake funktioniert jetzt auch wie gewohnt über F12, nur manchmal taucht das Fenster an ner ganz anderen Stelle auf. Mal gucken welches Compiz-Plugin dafür verantwortlich ist.

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## franzf

 *dave87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok Problem solved. 
> 
> Das hab ich gemacht:
> ...

 

OK, danke  :Smile: 

Hat die Probleme beseitigt. War das letzte mal vor 2 Wochen oder so auf der wiki-Seite. Da war zu cgwd nur gestanden dass es neu ist und man gnome-window-decorator durch dbus-launch cgwd ersetzen soll  :Wink:  Scheinbar wird da doch recht viel geupdatet.

Fahr allerdings jetzt doch wieder mit normalo-X, das Video-Problem ist mit USE="-xv" nicht gelöst, am Abend lief nach 3h PC laufen der Speicher voll und der Desktop hang für 2 Minuten. Außerdem crasht XGL immer wenn ich in die Textkonsole geh  :Sad: 

Naja, egal  :Wink: 

Danke für die Tips

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Ich nutze nun cgwd und habe aber keinen Würfel, den ich rotieren kann.

Vorher über compiz geht es. Aber ich will csm benutzen zum besseren Editieren.

Bin komplett neu in der Materie...

Der Würfel ist aktiviert, aber ich kann nichts mit machen.

Wo ist denn die config Datei, damit ich euch die Einstellungen zeigen kann?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Ich nutze nun cgwd und habe aber keinen Würfel, den ich rotieren kann.
> 
> Vorher über compiz geht es. Aber ich will csm benutzen zum besseren Editieren.
> ...

 

Plugin rotate aktivieren, eben über csm.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Hi!
> 
> Ich nutze nun cgwd und habe aber keinen Würfel, den ich rotieren kann.
> 
> Vorher über compiz geht es. Aber ich will csm benutzen zum besseren Editieren.
> ...

 

Aktivieren kann ich es...Aber der Würfel rotiert nicht...

Es ist auf stg alt links/rechts eingestellt.

Tobi

----------

## franzf

starte mal compiz-manager (sollte bei einem der letzten Updates mitgkommen sein) und restarte den Window-Manager (rechtsklick cm-systray-icon ->restart window manager).

Startest du mittels compiz --replace dbus csm? Oder gibst du die komplette Liste der Plugins an?

----------

## Finswimmer

```
[15:23:12]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$cat /usr/local/bin/cgwd-start

dbus-launch compiz --replace dbus csm &

sleep 2

dbus-launch cgwd &

```

```
[15:23:23]|[tobi@tobi-rechner]|~$cat /etc/env.d/99kde-env

KDEDIRS=/usr

CONFIG_PROTECT=/usr/share/config

#KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1

#KDEWM=compiz-decorator

KDEWM=cgwd-start

```

Restart hat nichts geholfen.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

So. Nach dem neuesten Update geht es nun  :Smile: 

Aber: Mein alt F2 ist richtig eingestellt, es geht aber nicht.

Genausowenig wie: Rechte Maustaste auf den Desktop...

Tobi

----------

## dave87

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber: Mein alt F2 ist richtig eingestellt, es geht aber nicht.
> 
> 

 

Richtig eingestellt im KDE oder im csm?

Afaik musst du es im CSM einstellen unter General Options -> Action Bindings -> Run Dialog und danach compiz und cgwd restarten.

Und für die Würfelfunktion müssen AFAIK Rotate Cube und Desktop Cube aktiviert werden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Seit "heute" funktioniert es ziemlich gut.

Versionen:

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.2.4  USE="X glitz png -directfb -doc -pdf -svg" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.12.3  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.20-r1  USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_rc2-r20060831  USE="motif nptl -debug -doc -hardened" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 mga s3virge savage sis tdfx trident via -mach64 -none -r128 -radeon" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-quinnstorm-0.0.13.48.1  USE="svg -debug -gnome" 0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/compiz-quinnstorm-plugins-0.20.1  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/csm-0.9  0 kB [1]
```

"Vorher" hatte ich auch das Problem das irgendwann das System ziemlich langsam wurde und 80-90 % der Prozessorzeit aufgefressen wurde.

Man muss die Reihenfolge der Module beachten, selbst wenn man einen Grafischen Manager benutzt umd Compiz einzurichten.

Ohne diesen Wabbel-Effekt und das Minimiz-Maximiz.. bin ich recht zufrieden. Ich wollte nur Schatten, Transparenz, Würfel und xwinwrap. Das funktioniert hier zumindest ganz gut.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab jetzt Xgl auch mal wieder probiert. Ich benutze Nvidia und Gnome und bin da schon auf die Version 2.16 gewechselt, weil das overlay da ja auch schon einige Versionen hochgeschoben hat. Xgl bekomme ich ans Laufen. Das Fenster zum einloggen beim gdm kommt normal, verschwindet dann wieder und kommt nochmal, habt ihr das auch?

Und dann bekomme ich aber seit kurzem compiz ums Verrecken nicht mehr zum Laufen. Ich benutze compiz-quinstorm. Hat da vielleicht jemand eine funktionsfähige compizrc-Datei? Habe schon alles getauscht, was im Wiki drinsteht. Will einfach nicht.

Also warum der Anmeldebildschirm kurz aufblinkt ist geklärt, ich habe einen login auf Console 7 und 8. Na mal schauen, was da schief gelaufen ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Wie kann ich demjenigen, der das Overlay macht, kontaktieren?

Per Mail würd ich ungern.

Gibt es hier im Forum nen Thread?

Ich nutze das: portage-xgl von layman.

Speziell geht es mir darum, dass die CVN Version fehlende Abhängigkeiten hat...

Tobi

----------

## xraver

Hab mir auch mal den XGL-Server installiert - nach dieser Anleitung http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_XGL.

Habe aber auf die gnome Sachen verzichtet. Zunächst war ich vom Desktop beindruckt. Viele Features scheinen gut durchdacht und sind brauchbar für den täglichlichen Gebrauch. z.b die Vorschau aller Fenster auf dem Desktop. Auch an die Cube kann man sich gewöhnen.

Nur leider, wie man auch auf den screenshots sehen kann. wird ne Menge CPU Leitung verbraten. Der Wasser-Effeckt saugt 50% - aber braucht man eh nicht. Auch musste ich Festellen das nach einiger Zeit immer mehr Leistung verbraten wird. Besonders nach dem start von Firefox. Auf jedenfalll gibt die jetzige Codebasis nen netten Eindruck in das was kommen kann. Ich für meinen Teil will davon mehr. Weniger eye-candy - aber mehr Features wie die Cube oder Fenstervorschau.

Hier mal nen par Bilder vom Desktop:

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/9373/bildschirmphoto10ug9.jpg

http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/2089/bildschirmphoto13aa3.jpg

glxinfo | grep render

```
direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 7400/PCI/SSE2

    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
```

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

@Finswimmer: Also da solltest Du hier richtig sein. Sonst gibt es hier im Forum ja noch im Unsupported Software Bereich immer nen großen XGL Thread. Sind jetzt schon bei Nummer 6 angelangt.

Gruß

Sebastian

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Auch musste ich Festellen das nach einiger Zeit immer mehr Leistung verbraten wird.

 

Das liegt bei mir am Blur Plugin. Deaktivier es mal.

Seitdem hab ich nur Auslastungen von ab und zu 10-20% und eigentlich dauerhaft 20% Mem (bei 512MB)

Tobi

----------

